# Hurghada



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The British Embassy will be holding a one day Consular Clinic in Hurghada from 10am to 2 pm on Sunday 10 July at the Continental Resort Hurghada (El Fareek Youssef Affifi Street). This is an opportunity for British residents to meet the new Honorary Consul for Hurghada. Together with Consular staff from Cairo they will be on hand to give advice and answer general enquiries about assistance matters. Please note they will not be providing legalisation or notarial service at the clinic.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> The British Embassy will be holding a one day Consular Clinic in Hurghada from 10am to 2 pm on Sunday 10 July at the Continental Resort Hurghada (El Fareek Youssef Affifi Street). This is an opportunity for British residents to meet the new Honorary Consul for Hurghada. Together with Consular staff from Cairo they will be on hand to give advice and answer general enquiries about assistance matters. Please note they will not be providing legalisation or notarial service at the clinic.


Thanks, nice to finally have an Hon Consul again.


----------

